# Beer is GOOD for your SKIN??!! No Way!



## LittleRumor (May 1, 2006)

I read in a magazine that BEER is actually good for your skin! It works by cleaning the blood and can help promote great CLEAR skin!

Check this out: http://www.beer-and-health.com/index_eng.jsp?Page=Doc990&amp;Doc=interviews

_"The pantothenic acid and vitamin B complex in beer also makes your skin smooth and supple."_

I'm liking this research :satisfied:

Hmph...everyone I know that is 'sloppy' with their face BUT drinks a beer or two a day, and yet has great skin...:icon_scratch: hmm...

PS: Don't get me wrong, I'm not urging everyone to drink to get clear skin! *ahem* Half a liter per day is the max for us girls. (Guys may drink double) Moderation is the key :whistling: Since a lot of alcohol is bad for your liver and thus affects your skin in a negative way.

Anyone know anything else about this? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## mac-whore (May 1, 2006)

You know, I was on a skin forum and someone mentioned this today and I totally thought they were joking.. but, if there's any truth to it.. wow, I had no clue LOL.. I don't drink beer but, I might have to try it out lol


----------



## Mina (May 1, 2006)

I think He's (Prof. Manfred Walzl.) with the Beer industries too make more money! LOLzz And also everything we deliver to our stomach everyday has some good and bad affects...right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We just have think which affect is worst..I mean can't recure...we get the answer...


----------



## so-char (May 1, 2006)

Aww too bad I hate beer ! I've tried forcing myself to drink it before (because its so cheap!) but I just can't ! but my friends will be glad to know that! but beer is also fattening!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 1, 2006)

Too bad I don't like the taste of beer.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

i dont drink at all , but good to know beer is good for the skim lmao!


----------



## LittleRumor (May 1, 2006)

Now, I'm wondering what KIND of beer do they mean. For instance, if Miller Lite is good enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (May 1, 2006)

that's what I'm talkin about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mina (May 1, 2006)

I agreee!! :laughing:


----------



## Aquilah (May 1, 2006)

Supposedly beer is also good for your bones... I forgot where I learned that one, but it was on one of those news programs on TV a few years ago... Too had I hate it's taste!!!


----------



## LittleRumor (May 1, 2006)

One source I got was from a magazine that sent out pages on natural healing. The author(s) raved about beneficial uses on everyday foods and herbs and reported an UNBIASED review on beer, bee pollen, and orange juice etc. (I don't think this person was working for the corporations) So I decided to do an internet search. That was just a link I found. :satisfied: Some people may not want to believe the link I provided or the ones in the quote above. And that's fine.

If it's true that beer may be beneficial, then I think it's pretty cool that something I enjoy is good for you! It's a fun fact to share! Nevertheless, I (and most here) will _not _rely on BEER to clear our skin, and I don't think anyone here will turn to a bartender instead of a dermatologist. :laughing:

If not true, then no big deal. I'm still going to drink it...especially at the Jai Alai games!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angie2006 (May 1, 2006)

YEEE HAAWW! After my 7 hour escapade yesterday I should never have another blemish again! LOL


----------



## dolphin_gal (May 2, 2006)

Yucko ... I can't even stand the smell of beer. Oh well


----------



## Becka (May 2, 2006)

how about red wine, i'm hoping thats just as good for the skin :laughing:


----------



## LittleRumor (May 2, 2006)

Dr Baumann is a dermatologist and her book says that it contains antioxidants that may ward off against wrinkles. There was a case study in her book where this woman that smoked and never wore sunscreen and unfortunatly was very wrinkled. Though she stated that all the wine she drank may have provided some protection. Here is the quote _"Antioxidants in the coffee and wine, which (she) regularly consumed, may have helped; however consuming antioxidants was not enough." _She also states that red wine may aggravate rosacea and facial flushing.

But red wine is good for your heart :laughing:

Here are some quotes from the natural healing magazine:

_" Because hops activate a slugglish liver, they also help remove impurities from the blood. This may be why beer is thought to clear the skin. Drinking a glass of beer before supper may spur this effect. Or, to help reduce blemishes, dryness and flaking, try dabbing your face with 1/2 cup of beer mixed with warm water, or spread the on 3-4 tbsp. of beer foam and let it soak in."_

"Hops may contain phytoestrogens, estrogenlike coumpounds that help make the body respond more efficiently and rapidly to its own estrogen. There is, as yet, no scientific consensus on this, only historical evidence of hops' hormonal effects: ...many girls who picked hops by hand started their menstrual periods early, and many male hops pickers developed female traits, such as a higher voice pitch and breasts, and lowered libidos."

Whoa, pretty cool! This was published by 'The complete guide to natural healing'


----------



## KISKA (May 2, 2006)

I heard beer is also good for the hair although I don't know how true that is.


----------



## LittleRumor (May 2, 2006)

You wash your hair with beer to get shiney bodified hair. I tried it and it works...Catherine Zeta Jones does it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (May 2, 2006)

I can hear it now...No officer, it's for my skin &amp; bones..oliceman:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 2, 2006)

LMAO! i'll never feel guilty for having a beer again :satisfied:


----------



## ArbonQueen (May 4, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that it was a depressant and a dehydrant to skin? Who knows!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2006)

This is true. And probably why people think it clears up the skin, cuz it dries you out. I remember in high school the day after I'd go out drinking, my skin looked KNOCK out....cuz it dried it out and zits were gone! Heck now if I drink, lets just say my body ain't what it used to be....man!

LMAO.....that one was GREAT!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

wow, interesting! thanks for sharing!


----------

